
Population Equivalence Maps with Geopandas - vienno
http://linderb.org/geopandas/pandas/2019/04/13/population-equivalence-maps.html
======
mnky9800n
I'm surprised geopandas is all under development. A couple years ago it seemed
dead in the water.

